
An open-source alternative to QT for embedded devices - ericthegoodking
https://github.com/WebPlatformForEmbedded
======
joezydeco
Qt lets me bind the interface to the actual hardware. How would Webkit/WPE let
me do that?

~~~
BubRoss
What does that mean exactly?

~~~
joezydeco
How do I talk to a serial port, CANbus driver, or GPIO registers on the target
hardware? Can I read values directly from the SoC ports? Do I have filesystem
access?

------
stargrazer
What does it do? Is there a documentation link?

~~~
ericthegoodking
It's webkit port for embbedded devices. You can find more information on this
site [https://webkit.org/wpe/](https://webkit.org/wpe/).

~~~
joezydeco
I'm curious how they define 'low-end device' here if it needs a javascript
interpreter to run.

Watching the presentation at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27o_f_b1U3Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27o_f_b1U3Q),
it looks more like they're focused on making things like media players and
settop boxes than, say, an IoT thermostat. And you'll need a Cortex-A class
device or greater running Linux.

